# Belly patches??!!



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Holly's belly has changed colour is this normal?? She's nearly 4months old 

View attachment 20586



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

Mine are 4 months old as well. As you can see Bitsy has the spots and Benny has a hairless patch. I think it is normal but I am sure others can answer better than I can.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry, don't know what it is. Is she itching?


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

erinself said:


> Mine are 4 months old as well. As you can see Bitsy has the spots and Benny has a hairless patch. I think it is normal but I am sure others can answer better than I can.


Did Bitsy's spots appear form one day to the nxt? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

susan davis said:


> Sorry, don't know what it is. Is she itching?


Not any more itchy than usual....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erinself (Jan 20, 2013)

No she had a few when she was younger and has gotten more and more. If they appeared over night I might take her to get checked out. Do they feel bumpy at all? Look red or pink? It could be an allergic reaction to something or possibly she brushed up against something that irritated her skin? Not sure but good luck! Hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Took her to see her breeder today and he said that it was normal for them to change their colour when growing up. Have noticed that's she has a yellowish vaginal discharge which he said was normal in female dogs before having her first heat.....
Gonna monitor for a couple of days if not I'm off to the vet :s


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

It could be totally normal since she's so young. However, if a dog starts developing spotting it can be indicative of health issues, like cushing's disease. As long as she doesn't have any other symptoms, I would say that it's probably normal but if you're worried, just give your vet a call and see what they say. 

Hopefully everything turns out to be okay! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

KrystalLeigh said:


> It could be totally normal since she's so young. However, if a dog starts developing spotting it can be indicative of health issues, like cushing's disease. As long as she doesn't have any other symptoms, I would say that it's probably normal but if you're worried, just give your vet a call and see what they say.
> 
> Hopefully everything turns out to be okay!
> 
> ...


What other symptoms? I haven't noticed anything but what should I be looking for? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Weight gain, hair loss, increased thirst. It's common in older dogs though, so don't stress! It's just good to be aware. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HollyV (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks will keep my eyes open xxxx


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

